

GoDaddy Drops SOPA support - nikcub
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111223/10474517182/breaking-godaddy-drops-sopa-support.shtml

======
laserDinosaur
I just finished transferring the one domain I own from GoDaddy. I'd like to
believe that was what changed their mind :)

------
pan69
It seems they only changed their mind under pressure, not because they really
stand by it. These people should know better in the first place.

------
zoowar
The People have spoken.

